# MATTS NO MORE



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

*I noticed a lot of new people are having issues with Mats on there puppies.*

Here are a few products used by our own members from SM
Please try these before you give up and deside to shave your puppy's coat.


The product was created by Bo Derek the movie star. She has other wonderfull products listed. She love dogs and horses. 
It smells great and that smell last a very long time. I can really say Chester our yorkie was like the donkey that turned into the hourse in srek. I followed the directions all I did was brush him while I bathed him.
We use it on Chelsey our Maltese as well, I only brush her one or twice a week if she gets into a big mess outside. She loves to run throw the snow. No matts for her either. It's great. thumbsup.gif
It prevents mats and removes them.

http://www.blessthebeasts.net/btb_online.html
You can also get it here: This is the better buy three products for the price of one.

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%...ass=&Submit4=Go
click on the link above . 

http://www.therustydog.net/

*previous threads on Bless the Beast:*
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1874

This one is a new find for me but it is really good too.

*iSmart D- Matt solution*
Removes mats and Tangles, cut down shedding 
I used this while Chelsey was spayed and could not have a bath. I had put her in pj's for two days. When I removed the pj's poor chelsey was was all matted.







.
I new I could not give her a bath with bless the beast to remove the mats, because of her stiches
I went to Ren's Pets Depot and found this product . It saved my puppy's coat.








All you do is spray it on the matt and rub it in and comb it out. It was very easy , not time comsuming ,no tuging and no bath required.
Unfortunetly I do not have a link were you can purcase it.


----------



## Debbeans (Apr 3, 2005)

I ordered Bless The Beasts at QVC It's coming tomorrow. I can't wait to try it Chloe needs a bath and I'm waiting to try it. She has very thick butt hair I hope this helps


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the Bless the Beasts Detangling 3 pack from QVC! The shampoo is fabulous, but the real winner for me is the fur polish pomade.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I have too many shampoos/conditioners for Cloud and Noriko already. I think when about half of them are gone I will try the BTB.


----------



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

I ordered the BTB set yesterday along with decent brush & comb ( from different site) and can't wait to use them on Sapper.



Melinda & Sapper


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

This iSmart D- Matt solution, is it similar to the BTB pomade? Has anyone had experience with both? I am going to be having Phoebe spayed around the end of this month and she will be in onsies, so I know she will be matting. If this does better than the pomade I might need to get it to have on hand


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I tried BTB detangling 3 pak from QVC.... I wasn't TOO pleased. I mean, yeah the product is pretty good. No seperate conditioner required (which cuts down bath time) but the claim to remove and keep mats from reforming is a little exaggerated. I guess I can't expect NO mats whatsoever...but I was just hoping for a miracle product... I do brush paris and keep him clean, but those annoying mats keeps appearing around the butt, ears, and the underside. I am going to give him a puppy shortcut soon, so that may eleviate the problem. 

The product does make him smell clean and makes his fur soft. better than the lambert kay products I had used before.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Apr 7 2005, 04:24 PM
> *I tried BTB detangling 3 pak from QVC.... I wasn't TOO pleased.  I mean, yeah the product is pretty good.  No seperate conditioner required (which cuts down bath time) but the claim to remove and keep mats from reforming is a little exaggerated.  I guess I can't expect NO mats whatsoever...but I was just hoping for a miracle product...  I do brush paris and keep him clean, but those annoying mats keeps appearing around the butt, ears, and the underside.  I am going to give him a puppy shortcut soon, so that may eleviate the problem.
> 
> The product does make him smell clean and makes his fur soft.  better than the lambert kay products I had used  before.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50264*


[/QUOTE]

To help with the matts on the belly you can cut that shorter than the rest. I think when Lexi was down they did the belly at 3/8 (just slightly shorter than the rest).


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 7 2005, 04:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To help with the matts on the belly you can cut that shorter than the rest. I think when Lexi was down they did the belly at 3/8 (just slightly shorter than the rest).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50265
[/B][/QUOTE]

His belly is shaved to very short, but it's the rim of the belly (does that make sense?) If you were looking at Paris with his back on the floor and four legs spread out, it's the outer trim where the hair is shave on the belly and the long hair that is not shaved? Sigh, i dont know how to explain it. but that always gets a mat. I think it's the way that he plays with his daddy. They rough-house around and his dad rubs his head into paris' belly (like kissing-tickle a baby's belly).


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom+Apr 7 2005, 04:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

His belly is shaved to very short, but it's the rim of the belly (does that make sense?) If you were looking at Paris with his back on the floor and four legs spread out, it's the outer trim where the hair is shave on the belly and the long hair that is not shaved? Sigh, i dont know how to explain it. but that always gets a mat. I think it's the way that he plays with his daddy. They rough-house around and his dad rubs his head into paris' belly (like kissing-tickle a baby's belly). 


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50268
[/B][/QUOTE]

I get it. Lexi gets matted there too. Also on her tail and ears. It took me a couple of days to figure out why. She wasn't matting all the time. But when she did it was like BAM! and a huge mat would appear. It finally dawned on me that the matts were appearing after she played with her friend Ellie. They pay pretty rough. They like to pretend they are big, mean dogs and "bite" at each other and pull on each others ears and in Lexi's case tail.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Apr 7 2005, 05:24 PM
> *I tried BTB detangling 3 pak from QVC.... I wasn't TOO pleased.  I mean, yeah the product is pretty good.  No seperate conditioner required (which cuts down bath time) but the claim to remove and keep mats from reforming is a little exaggerated.  I guess I can't expect NO mats whatsoever...but I was just hoping for a miracle product...  I do brush paris and keep him clean, but those annoying mats keeps appearing around the butt, ears, and the underside.  I am going to give him a puppy shortcut soon, so that may eleviate the problem.
> 
> The product does make him smell clean and makes his fur soft.  better than the lambert kay products I had used  before.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50264*


[/QUOTE]

Sorry it does not work for you, that is actually how it happened.. Chester used to matt all the time. Now I only give him a bath in Bless the beast. I only brush him once a week now. I had to brush him everyday. There are different factors that could be contributing to this problem for you. Have you purchase the brush and comb recommended in grooming section of the forum. Are you actually getting under the arms and legs when brushing? Sometimes you may think your brushing but only skimming the surface. Maybe the hair in that area is different lengths. Of course it will not work for every dog, but it works for both of mine. Maybe others here can help you Maybe others here can help you determine what is causing the matting. 

When we got Chester and Chelsey I had more time on my hands. Now my job has me working 12 hr a day, so I do not have not time for brushing daily. I just posted this to save people from having to shave there puppies if they are matted badly. I can only talk for my puppies and it works for them. Chelsey and Chester are good for a week with this product and that's what I require for my life style now. Sorry it’s not working for you. Maybe the D-matt is what would work better, but that one removes mats only it does not help prevent them.

I've learned a lot from reading information on this forum. At first I thougt I already have a good comb and brush. ( after using my #1 All Systems comb yesterday for the first time I know better now. It really goes through all the hair not like my old comb.

After reading JMM Grooming tools pictorial
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1857&hl=
I groom our puppies by myself now. Even if your not interested in that ,it is good information for day grooming as well..


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 7 2005, 01:24 PM
> *This iSmart D- Matt solution, is it similar to the BTB pomade?  Has anyone had experience with both?  I am going to be having Phoebe spayed around the end of this month and she will be in onsies, so I know she will be matting.  If this does better than the pomade I might need to get it to have on hand
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I can't comment on the BTB pomade . I purchase mine from the bless the Beast website







so I did not get the three pack. Has any one here used both products?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Apr 7 2005, 06:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't comment on the BTB pomade . I purchase mine from the bless the Beast website







so I did not get the three pack. Has any one here used both products?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50302
[/B][/QUOTE]


just a thought...  maybe you can sell your remaining product on ebay or to someone else that may need to replenish their stock







THEN you buy the 3 pak from QVC...?

the pomade is great!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Apr 7 2005, 06:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry it does not work for you, that is actually how it happened.. Chester used to matt all the time. Now I only give him a bath in Bless the beast. I only brush him once a week now. I had to brush him everyday. There are different factors that could be contributing to this problem for you. Have you purchase the brush and comb recommended in grooming section of the forum. Are you actually getting under the arms and legs when brushing? Sometimes you may think your brushing but only skimming the surface. Maybe the hair in that area is different lengths. Of course it will not work for every dog, but it works for both of mine. Maybe others here can help you Maybe others here can help you determine what is causing the matting. 

When we got Chester and Chelsey I had more time on my hands. Now my job has me working 12 hr a day, so I do not have not time for brushing daily. I just posted this to save people from having to shave there puppies if they are matted badly. I can only talk for my puppies and it works for them. Chelsey and Chester are good for a week with this product and that's what I require for my life style now. Sorry it’s not working for you. Maybe the D-matt is what would work better, but that one removes mats only it does not help prevent them.

I've learned a lot from reading information on this forum. At first I thougt I already have a good comb and brush. ( after using my #1 All Systems comb yesterday for the first time I know better now. It really goes through all the hair not like my old comb.

After reading JMM Grooming tools pictorial
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1857&hl=
I groom our puppies by myself now. Even if your not interested in that ,it is good information for day grooming as well..
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50301
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, you're prob right! I'm going to start brushing him better. I am going to look for that detangling spray so I can help Paris out!


----------



## Debbeans (Apr 3, 2005)

I just washed Chloe with bless the beast Shampoo and used the fur polish pomade . OMG







and I will only use this from now on! I used the shampoo and no condictioner(I was scared to do this) and I brushed right threw her thick coat. blow dried her and rubed on the fur polish. She so soft. I love it! thanks for the info!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you for the info! My mom's malt is having a horrible matting problem right now. We brought home a havanese puppy a few weeks ago and Colby really likes to play rough with the puppy...he's always rolling around on the floor wrestling with him. My mom was in tears yesterday because even though Colby's hair is only about 2 inches long and she brushes him 3 times a day he is still getting horrible matts. I just ordered the 3-pak off QVC and I hope it does the trick.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

i would love to use BTB but don't think the site does delivery to England, have tried QVC.co.uk but they don't have it

please help! dixie has afew matts since her spay and i would love to use the bo derek stuff

can anyone help me where i cud order it from?
thanks


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Apr 9 2005, 09:06 AM
> *I just ordered the 3-pak off QVC and I hope it does the trick.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, she will love it!!! Esp. the pomade....


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I ordered Bless the Beasts from the following website:

The Rusty Dog Store

I can't speak to their service, because the order isn't due in yet. I can say that the communication from the owner (it's obviously a small business) has been excellent.

She let me know that the pomade is on back order and she'll ship as soon as I comes in. I received a shipping confirmation and tracking number shortly after I told her that was OK. 

I didn't see anything about international shipping, but Zorina, the owner, might take care of that if asked.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Apr 9 2005, 09:06 AM
> *Thank you for the info!  My mom's malt is having a horrible matting problem right now.  We brought home a havanese puppy a few weeks ago and Colby really likes to play rough with the puppy...he's always rolling around on the floor wrestling with him.  My mom was in tears yesterday because even though Colby's hair is only about 2 inches long and she brushes him 3 times a day he is still getting horrible matts.  I just ordered the 3-pak off QVC and I hope it does the trick.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Seem like you mom is doing a lot of work , with the brushing and still has matts.
ensure that she is skiming just over the skin when brushing.

Can I also suggest maybe you purchase her a really good brush and come sugested my JMM , as well as the Bless the beasts detanaling shampooo.
She will love you even more for it. If that is even possible








Here is a link disscussing the brushes
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...opic=1824&st=15


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Apr 9 2005, 03:23 PM
> *I ordered Bless the Beasts from the following website:
> 
> The Rusty Dog Store
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks so much, will try them xxxx


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Apr 9 2005, 03:23 PM
> *I ordered Bless the Beasts from the following website:
> 
> The Rusty Dog Store
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i've contacted her she says she will ship to england, its the first time shes done it

communication has been great
thanks for the tip


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Great!







I hope it all works out smoothely. Take Care


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Glad that worked for you. I'll add that link post to the top for contact information.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well yesterday, I decided to give Chelsey her weekly bath, only she missed one week.
She actually made it for two weeks. Well those two week my husband gave Chester his bath. 

Chelsey had a lot of matts this time and all week I was trying to separate them before her bath time. I was not worried knowing the Bless the Beast shampoo will get them out anyway. 
So down to the laundry Room we went to find and empty bottle. 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Yes, my husband use all the Bless the Beast on Chester and did not tell me the bottle was empty.
I tired everything. Conditioner, I even tried the D- Matt but it was taking too long. I just wanted to give her a quick bath, NOT.
I gave up and cut her hair down extremely low. Well she still looks cute. Her hair will grow back in no time. I'm not going to run out of that shampoo again.
I just ordered two sets from QVC







I'm really happy... 

No laughing at Chelsey. I did the best I could to even it out.. Poor thing.

Sorry guys picture is blurry... I had a nice one of smiling and I deleted it while uploading. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think she looks very cute in her short "do".


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She looks adorable in her short 'do! 

I always dread cutting Lady down in the summer, but once I do, I wonder why I ever let her hair get long! It's going to be 115 tomorrow here in Raleigh with the heat index. Lady couldn't survive with any kind of coat.

Did you ever try the BTB Fur Pomade? I LOVE that stuff!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 25 2005, 01:20 PM
> *I think she looks very cute in her short "do".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84280*


[/QUOTE]

Chelsey thanks you








I just took two more pictures. These ones are better.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...she looks soo cute!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 25 2005, 01:24 PM
> *She looks adorable in her short 'do!
> 
> I always dread cutting Lady down in the summer, but once I do, I wonder why I ever let her hair get long! It's going to be 115 tomorrow here in Raleigh with the heat index. Lady couldn't survive with any kind of coat.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

WOW that's hot. It's hot here to. We have had a heat wave for weeks on end. It tempature is finally going down a bit. I can't complain because it better then -20 anyday in my book.









No I have not tired Fur Pomade yet.. I have ordered two sets of it since you and Catchers mom say it is so good. I can't wait to use it. I saved a lot of money ordering from QVC, I saved 4 dollors on shipping alone plus i get two bottles of bless the beast shampoo and Fur Pomade. That's a really good deal. When i ordered directly from bless the beast.. it was 30 buck just for the shampoowith shiping , and I still had to pay extra taxes again when it got here. So I'm really happy with my buy.














Chelsey will be too.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

What a cute picture!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey's pictures are adorable, Bridge! When is his homecoming? Soon?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Because of all the Bless The Beast's recommendations, we started Izzy on that as soon as she come home to us. I have never tried anything else because this product works perfectly. Izzy is in long coat, she's never been clipped, and I use the BTB detangling shampoo along with the BTB detangling conditioner. She can go up to two weeks bathless with no mats. I would highly recommend it.

P.S. All these new babies look soo cute!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I use it too and so far so good









I'd love to see Izzy's new long-hair-do pics!!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep lets see all the new pictures.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Chelsey looks great! What a sweet face







I just got my first order of BTB yesterday and I will be using it (hopefully) tomorrow. 020202, I've been wondering where you went to. Please do post pics of little Izzy


----------



## Princess'sMom (Jul 23, 2005)

She looks darling. I really like the short body hair, but the longer head/face.

I never had Fannie with really long hair, like pictures always show Lhasas.
I would keep her shorter though, in the summer.

I'm going to try and let Princess's hair grow long, if I can care for it properly.
I'm hoping it will be easier because she is so small.

I'm going to try the BTB products from QVC. I order from them a LOT.
I love their stuff.

Thank you,
Fredda


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I just got my two orders from QVC. I am so impress with there service. It came right to my mail box. There were no additinal taxes.. Ican 't belive it. I'm really happy and it got it in no time at all. When I ordered from the Bo derick website directly I waited at least 4 weeks. I got this in days.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I love the BTB products. Has anyone tried the BTB Whitening shampoo? I saw it on Bo Derek's website. QVC does not carry the whitening shampoo. I also recently purchased a good comb and brush from Chris Christensen (sp?) and all I can say is I love the comb.


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Debbeans_@Apr 7 2005, 07:29 AM
> *I ordered Bless The Beasts at QVC It's coming tomorrow. I can't wait to try it Chloe needs a bath and I'm waiting to try it. She has very thick butt hair I hope this helps
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Kenji's got butt hair mat probs as well! I don't know!! I'm thinking of cutting his hair short to stop buying so many products for his hair and then i think how cute and magnificently beautiful malti hair is long. Will Bless the Beasts change my mind about grooming?? I hope it can make it hassle free and painless for both Kenji and I. I can't make up my mind!!!! I brush him daily but I find little knots that he won't let me brush out so I usually snip them out. I find that not all of his hair is going to be long because I have to keep cutting. Oy vey. We live in SoCal where the weather is warm and going to be hotter. I keep him indoors most of the time as I am deathly scared of getting him sunburnt. I keep him in booties when he walked outisde but tourists in Venice Beach wouldnt leave us alone and it had been so bothersome. I swear everyone would comment on his booties. It doesn't help when I have him in a tee shirt and hoodie to prevent sunburn atop his lil pink head! Don't they know some dogs will get their paws BURNED from walking on hot asphalt?? It was in LA Times four months ago. I guess people don't read the rag... especially the LA Times. 







Short or long??? ack!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 3 2005, 07:07 PM
> *I love the BTB products.  Has anyone tried the BTB Whitening shampoo?  I saw it on Bo Derek's website.  QVC does not carry the whitening shampoo.  I also recently purchased a good comb and brush from Chris Christensen (sp?) and all I can say is I love the comb.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86999*


[/QUOTE]

I have tried it.  It is a brightening shampoo very mild not a whitening shampoo. So it will not remove urine stians . but your puppy will look very nice and bright and smell good


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks. I only use a whitening shampoo once in a great while. Right now I am using PetSilk but I really don't care for it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybinks22+Aug 3 2005, 07:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kenji's got butt hair mat probs as well! I don't know!! I'm thinking of cutting his hair short to stop buying so many products for his hair and then i think how cute and magnificently beautiful malti hair is long. Will Bless the Beasts change my mind about grooming?? I hope it can make it hassle free and painless for both Kenji and I. I can't make up my mind!!!! I brush him daily but I find little knots that he won't let me brush out so I usually snip them out. I find that not all of his hair is going to be long because I have to keep cutting. Oy vey. We live in SoCal where the weather is warm and going to be hotter. I keep him indoors most of the time as I am deathly scared of getting him sunburnt. I keep him in booties when he walked outisde but tourists in Venice Beach wouldnt leave us alone and it had been so bothersome. I swear everyone would comment on his booties. It doesn't help when I have him in a tee shirt and hoodie to prevent sunburn atop his lil pink head! Don't they know some dogs will get their paws BURNED from walking on hot asphalt?? It was in LA Times four months ago. I guess people don't read the rag... especially the LA Times. 







Short or long??? ack!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87005
[/B][/QUOTE]

What kind of brush do you use? You need a good quality 27 mm pin brush like A#1 All Systems or Chris Christensen (if he's got a thicker more cottony coat) to get through his coat, then you need to go through it again with a comb like a greyhound comb.

Also, you have to make sure you are getting all the way through his coat, not just the top. You have to flip it back and brush underneath, close to the skin first.

I personally love the BTB fur pomade. It does an amazing job of keeping Lady's coat shiny and mat free.

I am also a big fan of shorter haircuts in the summer for those of us who live in hot climates. (I'm in North Carolina).

As far as sunburn, they do make products that contain sunscreen. I know Ice on Ice has it. I think Coat Handlers makes a sunscreen, too.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I finally got to try the BTB fur pomade. It's great. I put some on Chelsey and her coat is nice and shinie. I put some on Chester and he now looks like a show dog minus the bow







he is still in a long . Oh by the way since I have cut chelsey hair really low i can give her a full grooming bath in 15 min... from 2 hours to 15 min. I think I will keep her hair short for a long time


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have ordered the BTB detangling kit from QVC and also a #1 bruch and comb, plus the Proline. Can't wait for my orders to arrive. Unfortunately, I don't think they will get here before the weekend. Paris needs a bath in the worst way...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 4 2005, 03:33 PM
> *I have ordered the BTB detangling kit from QVC and also a #1 bruch and comb, plus the Proline.  Can't wait for my orders to arrive.  Unfortunately, I don't think they will get here before the weekend.  Paris needs a bath in the worst way...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87215*


[/QUOTE]

I got mine in working days well 4 as we had a holiday I live in canada so it should' not take too long if you live in the U.S


----------

